# Magic Jack / Vonage in Dubai: Does it work?



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Folks,

My wife and I are moving to Dubai in two short weeks! I've found calling to Dubai from Canada and UK is pretty pricey. So is calling from Dubai to these places. So I'm exploring my options for cheap calls.

I've heard about Magic Jack (magicJack), which is basically a VOIP service that would allow me to have a local Canadian phone number, that my family from Canada / UK can use to reach us in Dubai.

I've done a bit of research on the internet, and I'm getting conflicting results. Some people say it works (but only with Du), others say you have to configure some settings on either ISP, and yet others say it doesn't work at all.

Do any of you use or know of anyone who uses Magic Jack or Vonage type VOIPs in Dubai?

Thanks,
FG


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a recent thread about this. If you do a search for the thread, I believe there were a few people who posted their experiences.


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Maz! Sorry, I am a dufus for not searching on here first. Feel free to delete this thread as it is redundant. Thanks!


----------

